# Mr. pees alot....



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ruger, drinks a lot of water. Ruger pees alot. He will drink his water bowl at least once per day. he is constantly drinking then immediately peeing. Could this be a health issue? Could I take his water bowl up in the eveniing so he doesnt constantly pee. He makes it outside to the porch. I know I should have taken him to his "place" from the get-go but I didnt. I have my great grandaughter this weekend. She is 2 1/2 so she requires alot of attention. So Ruger will have to wait till monday to find his place.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I sure don't miss this phase in puppyhood. Jamie did the same thing. I could not wait for her to get older(bigger bladder). GSD's especially puppies drink a lot of water. This is common. I thought Jamie had utis all the time, but the vet reassured me that it is normal for them to drink a lot of water. Just to be on the safe side though you can ask your vet about it. Yes, it is alright to pick up the water bowl in the evenings. I still do this and Jamie is 7 months.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When Stosh was that little he loved to pee- I mean nothing made him happier than to go out, look up at the sky and pee. So he drank a lot of water and I swear it was just so he could pee some more. I picked up the water bowl about 8 at night, before long he held it through the night. Boy puppies are funny


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

And then those boys realize they can pee on objects...like trees...ant hills..etc. And they run around marking everything and then go back to inspect their work!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Might want to see if he has a bladder or urinary tract infection. It's not uncommon in puppies. If he's clear, you can do as Leslie suggests and pick up the water in the evening a couple hours before bed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you feeding? I've read on other boards that TOTW has had some issues with some of their variety's(too much calcium?)and one of the symptoms is thirst.
You could soak the kibble, too-that may help w/ digestion.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

:hammer:Thanks everyone. I feel better , He goes to vet. monday for weight check and I'll ask about uta. I learn something every day. no more water after 8 for mr. pees alot.


----------

